
Windows 7: Collect all 6 - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/02/03/windows-7-collect-all-6/
======
pclark
Microsoft were doing so well.

I think there should be 3 editions : Windows 7 Basic, Windows 7, Windows 7
Platnium. Naturally the adjectives aren't correct.

one that is below $75, one below $150 and one below $225.

